# Just wanted to say thanks



## bclemmons (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave advice on my thread I started a couple of weeks ago 'Opinions please'. Looks like I've got a pretty bad case of being a Nice Guy. I'd setup a covert contract with my wife, a number of them actually. 

Looks like I've got somethings to work though in the near future. 

Thanks again everyone.

-Bill


----------

